# schwinn pixies



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i have one and i want to see some pics of some


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

this is a pic of how i got mine right now trying to get it ready for the next years season


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15972438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i just painted it with what i had laying around and threw some stuff together but not all of it i have all the original parts for it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my nephews gonna be done next yr im thinking im gonna repaint it though.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i had 2 of them but i had to sell one and that was the stock color on it


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

were u get this paint


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

thats a bad ass color


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes my daughter rat pixie.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughters Hanna Montana pixie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MY old pixie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 14 2009, 03:18 AM~15974937
> *here goes my daughter rat pixie.
> 
> 
> ...


that seat looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

those are all sikk anybody see one in brown


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah, somebody has one in brown here, gotta see if i can find the pic for you. it's a clean ass bike too


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15975946
> *that seat looks familiar  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ora those rims look familiar I have a set just like those in the garage lol :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15977334
> *Ora those rims look familiar I have a set just like those in the garage lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 13 2009, 10:09 PM~15972456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of a schwinn pixie


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> my nephews gonna be done next yr im thinking im gonna repaint it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 AM~15977318
> *yeah, somebody has one in brown here, gotta see if i can find the pic for you. it's a clean ass bike too
> *


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 20 2009, 04:22 PM~16038650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that's the one i was talking about. that thing is beautiful.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's some nice stripping anyone know who did it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 20 2009, 02:29 PM~16039048
> *That's some nice stripping anyone know who did it
> *


from what i know mike lamberson does mostly all of traffics rides


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 20 2009, 05:07 PM~16039265
> *from what i know mike lamberson does mostly all of traffics rides
> *


Ora thanx homie


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

aahhh, I was waiting for balloos jungle....fucken clean.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 21 2009, 03:20 AM~16044508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up fellas. Quick question. There's this pixie for sale 85 dollars plus shipping. But the problem is, its missing the top bar. Are those hard to find? :biggrin:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 22 2009, 12:23 AM~16055055
> *What's up fellas. Quick question. There's this pixie for sale 85 dollars plus shipping. But the problem is, its missing the top bar. Are those hard to find?  :biggrin:    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


good deal regardless. pixies are getten hard to come by. good luck and what top pc ya talken bout ?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I HAVE A PIX BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW 2 POST IT UP CAN SOMEBODY HELP?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 22 2009, 03:34 AM~16055759
> *I HAVE A PIX BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW 2 POST IT UP CAN SOMEBODY HELP?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


go through tiny pic where you go here to respond under the faces n under show all it says image uploader go thruogh there and then go in there through tiny pics and browse through your page folders hope that helps.. or send me your link or pic in a pm and I'll post it for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Dec 21 2009, 10:44 PM~16054645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siiick


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 20 2009, 07:32 AM~16036299
> *my nephews gonna be done next yr im thinking im gonna repaint it though.
> 
> 
> ...


cause it was rusty and my newphew is gonna be riding da shit outta of it. so i know hes gonna scratch it up. so i rather him fuck up a painted one then spending money on a chrome one and have him fuck that all up.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 23 2009, 12:21 PM~16068655
> *cause it was rusty and  my newphew is gonna be riding da shit outta of it. so i know hes gonna scratch it up. so i rather him fuck up a painted one then spending money on a chrome one and have him fuck that all up.
> *


thats a bad color one i had was that stock color and thats the same blue


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

HERS MY '70 PIXIE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

3am and working on it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT'S BADS ASS :worship:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

done nothing to it yet, just a project i got for a buck so i did not pass that deal.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just flaked this one out last week. will be laying patterns then selling it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

another one that i flaked out and is up for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did this for da homie est1979


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da home djchey has this in la now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my nephews pixie i built for him last yr.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> da home djchey has this in la now


is this an old pic or did you paint only one this color cuz if you only did one its now in my closet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> is this an old pic or did you paint only one this color cuz if you only did one its now in my closet


Neva do 2 of da same color. Does it have patterns on da chainguard if so yes its da only one. I did anotha dark green one but that's in northern cal.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if you want ill text you a pic I dont see any patterns on the chain guard but a gang of flake


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> if you want ill text you a pic I dont see any patterns on the chain guard but a gang of flake


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>


If this is da one u have then yes I did this one also.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


>


I did these also


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

My sons bike built in 2005


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Finally finished my daughters pixie...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

another one goin out to cali for da homie shaggy


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the pink one lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> I like the pink one lol


Its aight


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My daughters pixie..."Purple Riena"...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


looks real good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT.....!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My new project...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My OG PIXIE 1 AND STREET CUSTOM PIXIE 2..


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> My new project...


Nice color.i think I'm gna need to get another pixie.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I like this one a lot...nice color...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

pixie wit chainguard. candy hawaian blue over silver base and silver flake. 150 shipped obo.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> pixie wit chainguard. candy hawaian blue over silver base and silver flake. 150 shipped obo.


DAMN IF I HAD THE CASH...!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UPGRADES TO MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ALMOST DONE..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> UPGRADES TO MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ALMOST DONE..


Looking real nice. Looks sick I really have to step up my game on my sons bike.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> UPGRADES TO MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ALMOST DONE..


That's bad ass bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That's bad ass bro


THANKS SAL IT'S COO STILL NOT SURE IF I LIKE THE PARTS YET ..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS SAL IT'S COO STILL NOT SURE IF I LIKE THE PARTS YET ..


I like it, makin me want a pixie lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

All done ready for Vegas..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> All done ready for Vegas..


Real nice.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

just finished this on sep. 12 2012 for mijas 4th b-day IMG_20120913_17

)








IMG_20120912_235300.jpg (67.2 KB)








IMG_20120912_142357.jpg (149.6 KB)








IMG_20120912_142343.jpg (105.6 KB)








IMG_20120912_142337.jpg (145.7 KB)








IMG_20120912_142330.jpg (103.9 KB)








IMG_20120912_142311.jpg (83.2 KB)








IMG_20120912_142306.jpg (102.3 KB)









0325.jpg (271.6 KB)


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

genuinechevy said:


> just finished this on sep. 12 2012 for mijas 4th b-day IMG_20120913_17
> 
> )
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Still ota get it stiped n gold leaf,banana seat ,chrome the training wheels and arms,maybe a continental......??????


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD..


 Thanks homie bt its not even close to you're bicke maybe once she's older and don't use it no more ill do more to it.....if she let's me have it back,happy to see she chose it over a wack-mart bike


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

*pixie.*



oneofakind said:


>


great clean bike... great job


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


CANT WAIT TO SEE CASPERS FRAME DONE..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Frame is going to look sick. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup yup, it should be coo.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to see it comming together bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Glad to see it comming together bro


That's what she said lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol jackass


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> All done ready for Vegas..


Looks good, been thinking about building one. Maybe a "Lil Honor Roll"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Looks good, been thinking about building one. Maybe a "Lil Honor Roll"


Nice...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Got my blue pixie from Elspock today...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MY PIXIE


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Got my blue pixie from Elspock today...


Could u feat a regular size sproket wit dat chaInguard bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Could u feat a regular size sproket wit dat chaInguard bro


No..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> No..


Damm i had a sprocket regular size engraved


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Got my blue pixie from Elspock today...


the blue one looks bad ass homie! love that color


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

turned my sons in to a 3 wheeler some time ago 


am looking for a curve bar girls pixie frame only anyone have one??they want to part with


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Hey bro wat u gonna do to the top bars im looking sum bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## joe-see (Nov 24, 2012)

me on my cruiser


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

joe-see said:


> View attachment 576224
> me on my cruiser


Umm that's awesome. Now post a pic of a pixie :ugh:


----------



## gabeloc74 (Nov 24, 2012)

I got a pixi but not like the ones in these pics.i dont know how to post pisc,also have another old school show bike for sale.call me if you want to c pics,575 6217681


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

AS MUCH AS I HATE THE GIANTS MY DAUGHTER WANTS A GIANTS BIKE SO HERE IS THE START OF GABBY'S "LIL GIANT"...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Dope do black an tan pin stripe.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> AS MUCH AS I HATE THE GIANTS MY DAUGHTER WANTS A GIANTS BIKE SO HERE IS THE START OF GABBY'S "LIL GIANT"...


Nice !!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Nice !!!!


THANKS....THIS FRAMES ARE ADDICTING...LOL


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS....THIS FRAMES ARE ADDICTING...LOL


Serio huh i was think of getong another one but idk furst guna finish the blue one i just need wheels n fenders


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Serio huh i was think of getong another one but idk furst guna finish the blue one i just need wheels n fenders


Yup I have 4 pixie 2 frames...1 pixie 1 and hopefully another one next week...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Yup I have 4 pixie 2 frames...1 pixie 1 and hopefully another one next week...


Dammm serioo das alot hahahah never too much pixies huh hahha
Ey if u get ahold of ether a complete pixie of a ser of s7s let me no


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Dammm serioo das alot hahahah never too much pixies huh hahha
> Ey if u get ahold of ether a complete pixie of a ser of s7s let me no


Oh he has a complete pixie, I know cause he got from me LOL. Convertable 99% o.g. down to tires.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Oh he has a complete pixie, I know cause he got from me LOL. Convertable 99% o.g. down to tires.


Ssshhh that's a secret


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MY DAUGHTERS PIXIE IN VEGAS...
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...5/slickoneofakind55/VIDEO0014_zpsc68e993e.mp4


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALL TIME FAVORITE..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> ALL TIME FAVORITE..


If all goes well,it will be at the Torres show in July


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


Man it looked good on Vegas!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Man it looked good on Vegas!!


THIS BIKE WILL LOOK GOOD ANYWERE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE BADDEST PIXIE 1....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> THIS BIKE WILL LOOK GOOD ANYWERE...


Thank you....comments like this are worth more then any trophy or plaque


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Dammm serioo das alot hahahah never too much pixies huh hahha
> Ey if u get ahold of ether a complete pixie of a ser of s7s let me no


 I got a set of s-7


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> THE BADDEST PIXIE 1....
> Thank you ........I cant lie your comment made my day!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Getting my nephews pixie started....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Getting my nephews pixie started....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


>


X358284849294859


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Getting my nephews pixie started....


you done yet


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> [/QUOmy middle daughters dailyTE]


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


Looks good.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


Color scheme and seat are real nice on this one.gives me ideas for my daughters 16"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FROM MAY 2004 STREET CUSTOM MAGAZINE...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> FROM MAY 2004 STREET CUSTOM MAGAZINE...


Nice....


----------



## CHICOMACC (Jan 14, 2013)

this is my sisters and brothers bikes.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CHICOMACC said:


> View attachment 598784
> View attachment 598785
> 
> this is my sisters and brothers bikes.


Cool u guys coming down to show them out here in march


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MY DAUGHTERS NEW PIXIE COMING 2013...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> MY DAUGHTERS NEW PIXIE COMING 2013...


Nice !!! U made it ??


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Building it for my brother it will be out in Arizona along with mine and two more projects that have been waiting for this year THEE ARTISTICS 35th anniversary


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

casper805 said:


> Building it for my brother it will be out in Arizona along with mine and two more projects that have been waiting for this year THEE ARTISTICS 35th anniversary


Nice !!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Nice !!! U made it ??


YES SIR...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

casper805 said:


> Building it for my brother it will be out in Arizona along with mine and two more projects that have been waiting for this year THEE ARTISTICS 35th anniversary


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EM..WAS UP CASPER HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....


+1


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EM..WAS UP CASPER HOW YOU BEEN


Been good bro just waiting for everything to put it all back together? How u been? When's ur daughters coming out?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see the upgrades....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


Hey whats up w/ my air kit. 4 month all ready bro


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Can't wait to see the upgrades....


Only thing were keeping thee same is rims,sprocket,and handlebars but rims are also being worked on as we speak


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

casper805 said:


> Only thing were keeping thee same is rims,sprocket,and handlebars but rims are also being worked on as we speak


What category is it goin to b in


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Can't wait to see the upgrades....


Nice forks....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

casper805 said:


> Only thing were keeping thee same is rims,sprocket,and handlebars but rims are also being worked on as we speak


U gonna sale the forks n fender braces


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

furby714 said:


> What category is it goin to b in


mild


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> U gonna sale the forks n fender braces


not shure maybe when my new parts are done... My members get first chance to buy if I do


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice forks....


:h5: ill let u know bout thee crank tomorrow


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

casper805 said:


> mild


Orale nice

Call dibs on parts haha


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Orale nice
> 
> Call dibs on parts haha


Lol I knew you'd want them but you wouldn't be able to use thee fender braces cause there for a 20" unless u put them on like I did


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

casper805 said:


> Lol I knew you'd want them but you wouldn't be able to use thee fender braces cause there for a 20" unless u put them on like I did


How did u put m on 

N let me no on price


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

casper805 said:


> not shure maybe when my new parts are done... My members get first chance to buy if I do


Oh


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PIXIES THAT ARE COMING OUT THIS YEAR...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE A CLEAN SHOW PIXIE GOR THE ROADRUNNER...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> ANYBODY WANNA TRADE A CLEAN SHOW PIXIE GOR THE ROADRUNNER...


Damm if my pixie was as clean i would trade it !!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MY 2 FAVORITE PIXIES......


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> ANYBODY WANNA TRADE A CLEAN SHOW PIXIE GOR THE ROADRUNNER...


Wats clean n show ready to u?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> MY 2 FAVORITE PIXIES......


It's from klique?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Busting out myne next month


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Busting out myne next month


NICE..PM ME SOME SNEEK PEEK PICS...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> NICE..PM ME SOME SNEEK PEEK PICS...


Its no big secret bro i have it on fb but hld on let me find ur phone number


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Its no big secret bro i have it on fb but hld on let me find ur phone number


LOOKS GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT...


Trying to finish it for the salinas streetlow


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Trying to finish it for the salinas streetlow


COOL I SHOULD HAVE 2 PIXIES THERE...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> COOL I SHOULD HAVE 2 PIXIES THERE...


Cool u bringin roadrunner


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Cool u bringin roadrunner


Yeah if I still have it


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah if I still have it


Oh i want too see it in person


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ADDED THIS COLOR COMBO TO MY COLLECTION OF PIXIES....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sick sick


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pixie frame with kickstand and chainguard for sale (sprocket and crank not included).
$35 plus shipping








[/IMG]


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT A LITTLE BORED TODAY...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> GOT A LITTLE BORED TODAY...


Looking fuckn clean u guna bring it to moreno valley ???


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Looking fuckn clean u guna bring it to moreno valley ???


I DON'T THINK IT WIL BE FINISHED BY THEN..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> I DON'T THINK IT WIL BE FINISHED BY THEN..


What else u need to b done ??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> What else u need to b done ??


WAITING FOR ALL THE CHROMER HAS OVER 300 JOBS DO TO SO DON'T THINK HE WILL GET TO MINE IN TIME...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dam da suxx ey


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Dam da suxx ey


YEAH NOT REALLY IN A HURRY THO SO IT'S COOL...ALSO WORKING ON A PIXIE CONVERTABLE...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> YEAH NOT REALLY IN A HURRY THO SO IT'S COOL...ALSO WORKING ON A PIXIE CONVERTABLE...


Oooo goin a different route now huh


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Oooo goin a different route now huh


YEAH I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR A 16 GIRLS PIXIE FRAME OR COMPLETE BIKE...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Theres one down here for 100


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Theres one down here for 100


CAN YOU GET A PICK OR INFO ON IT..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3621980012.html


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> GOT A LITTLE BORED TODAY...


where are u guys getting 16" wheels and white walls..and fenders?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ebay fnrco or ur local bike store


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3621980012.html


Yeah saw that on craigslist its what I want


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST PUTTIN EVERYTHING BACK TOGETHER I GIVE UP FOR SALE...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice


Thanks..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice pixies bro n nice to meat you at the show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHAIN MATCHES...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MY SON TAKING IT FOR A TEST RIDE...LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thougth u were selling it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Thougth u were selling it


MAKING SURE IT'S COMPLETE AND RIDEABLE..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...FOR THE PIXIES.....!!!!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

How much for ur blue pixie john


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> How much for ur blue pixie john


NOT FOR SALE GUNNA BUILD IT NEXT..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

change ur screen name to da pixie man


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> change ur screen name to da pixie man


Lol...THINKING ABOUT IT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GUNNA START THE RESTORE ON THIS ONE SOON...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THIS ONE IS CLEAN....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

My pixie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass pixie bro


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> pixie frame with kickstand and chainguard for sale (sprocket and crank not included).
> $35 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale, $55 shipped


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Putting this one together...."PIXURE PERFECT"...


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Putting this one together....


clean:boink:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


You are becoming the KING OF PIXIES!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> You are becoming the KING OF PIXIES!!


Not til he owns Baloos Jungle


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Not til he owns Baloos Jungle


SO WHEN YOU WANNA TRADE THE ROADRUNNER FOR BALOOS JUNGLE..??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> SO WHEN YOU WANNA TRADE THE ROADRUNNER FOR BALOOS JUNGLE..??


I was gna trade at the Uniques show,but couldn't find you after the show....maybe next time....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Got rechromed pixie hbars best offer or trades hit mi up for pix


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I was gna trade at the Uniques show,but couldn't find you after the show....maybe next time....


LOL...YEAH RIGHT....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> LOL...YEAH RIGHT....


Hahaha.....I know huh....Baloos won't go anywhere its part of the family....


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> pixie frame with kickstand and chainguard for sale (sprocket and crank not included).
> $35 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


$55 shipped (sprocket/bottom bracket not included)


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha.....I know huh....Baloos won't go anywhere its part of the family....


 :thumbsup: Somethings you can't put a price on...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

furby714 said:


> Got rechromed pixie hbars best offer or trades hit mi up for pix


Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> :thumbsup: Somethings you can't put a price on...


That's right.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALMOST DONE WITH THE BLUE PIXIE 1....!!!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any one has pixie frames for trade for a 20"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My PIXIE 1 AND PIXIE 2....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST WAITING FOR THE DECALS FROM EBAY TO GET HERE...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE DECALS FROM EBAY TO GET HERE...


:thumbsup: is that a custom made sprocket?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DECALS ON..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> My PIXIE 1 AND PIXIE 2....


 nice bike homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice bike homie


THANKS DANNY I HEARD YOU PICKED UP A PIXIE...POST PICKS HOMIE..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue pixie looks sick homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Blue pixie looks sick homie


THNKS FURBY HOW'S YOURS COMING ALONG..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> THNKS FURBY HOW'S YOURS COMING ALONG..


there coming along ok just need more accessories n den there good for now n then AMA focus on the display for the yellow one unless I get rid of them


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PICKED UP ANOTHER PIXIE 1....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> DECALS ON..


 Nice Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Good use for the varsity part john looks good on the pixie.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Good use for the varsity part john looks good on the pixie.


Yeah like better than the originals...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Looking Good...:nicoderm:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS DANNY I HEARD YOU PICKED UP A PIXIE...POST PICKS HOMIE..


 ya homie picked one up at the swapmeet it painted already just waiting for some parts and soms decals


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ey homie arent the chaingaurd decals rong


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Ey homie arent the chaingaurd decals rong


No...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-l...nk-schwinn-convertible-sale.html#post16603695


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

John dude the collection keeps growing looking sick as hell too. Keep it up you will be the tony-O (cause he has a zillion lil tigers) 
of pixies pretty soon. Bad Ass.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


>


:wow: Fawkin clean bro. I'm going to paint my cruiser the same way. Is that paint or powder coat?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :wow: Fawkin clean bro. I'm going to paint my cruiser the same way. Is that paint or powder coat?


Thanks Raul its powder coated Bengal yellow...???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Raul its powder coated Bengal yellow...???


I'm debating paint vs powder for mine. I love the way the fresh chrome looks with the paint.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm debating paint vs powder for mine. I love the way the fresh chrome looks with the paint.


If the powder coat is done right it looks good..and its more durable than paint...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> If the powder coat is done right it looks good..and its more durable than paint...


I hear ya. Did your frame have any imperfections in the metal? I know my frame does and the way I want to do my cruiser, the chain guard is half plated and half painted so I don't know it they can do that with powder.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ANOTHER ONE FINISHED...LIL"YELLOW JACKET"....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"PUPPY LOVE"..LIL "YELLOW JACKET"..PIXURE PERFECT"..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damm home boy lookin hella klean u shud make a black one


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> "PUPPY LOVE"..LIL "YELLOW JACKET"..PIXURE PERFECT"..


Looking Good Bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking Good Bro...:thumbsup:


THANKS BRO...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice Pic.:thumbsup:..I Like The Way The Bikes Reflect Off The Water.:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

niCe


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ANOTHER ONE COMING SOON...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> ANOTHER ONE COMING SOON...


no wounder why i can find any


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that the one that was in stockton ?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> pixie frame with kickstand and chainguard for sale (sprocket and crank not included).
> $35 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


frame and chain guard for sale, $55 Shipped


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

For sale..shwinn pixe everything og..crome is still good just need to be cleand up.
Will post better pics later..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

homie hook up?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha nah its not mine is a club members..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Possible for sale or trade make offers....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn 15 years old and still looks good....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Possible for sale or trade make offers....


trade for my schwinn skipper


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GETTIN READY FOR LRM FRESNO...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/3832803327.html


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WORKING ON THIS ONE...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> For sale..shwinn pixe everything og..crome is still good just need to be cleand up.
> Will post better pics later..


let me know how much...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> WORKING ON THIS ONE...


Nice


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Where can.i get the pixxie decals


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

west_side85 said:


> Where can.i get the pixxie decals


eBay or the Long Beach bike swap meet


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> Where can.i get the pixxie decals


Ebay all day


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

For sale in Phoenix Arizona $125 obo


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BUILT BY MY HOMIE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> View attachment 670658
> 
> 
> 
> For sale in Phoenix Arizona $125 obo


I got $125 for you shipped to San Diego ?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> pixie frame with kickstand and chainguard for sale (sprocket and crank not included).
> $35 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


For sale $50 shipped. Frame and chain guard only


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking for a schwinn pixie all complete, projects ok lmk what u got


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALMOST DONE WITH THIS ONE 1981 PIXIE 2..
















Waiting for new seat,decals,new grips,and new training wheels..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> ALMOST DONE WITH THIS ONE 1981 PIXIE 2..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro if u wana get rid of that lil cruiser seat let me know how much looks sick


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Will the china fenders fit on a pixie with the original forks


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Just waiting for decals.....


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/bik/4118524466.html saw this on craigslist this morning...lady lives down the street from me...I hate not having the funds for deals like this


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

got a question i got a 1950s pixie from what i no it has the hockey stick chaingaurd but i dnt have ne info on it does ne one have info or pix of how its supose to look or what colors it came out in its missing og hbars n top bar


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


Sick!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

furby714 said:


> got a question i got a 1950s pixie from what i no it has the hockey stick chaingaurd but i dnt have ne info on it does ne one have info or pix of how its supose to look or what colors it came out in its missing og hbars n top bar


CORRECTION FOUND OUT ITS A 1960


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

got this one, and the top bar, trying to repaint and get it going for the shows next season!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

408$eoulRider said:


> got this one, and the top bar, trying to repaint and get it going for the shows next season!
> 
> View attachment 829474


NICE


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:Thanks!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Dam that back fender is sic! I picked up another pixie tonight, I'll try to post pics tomorrow!


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Starting another pixie 1 and have 2 more pixie 2 frames coming from illinios...!!!..IT DONT STOP...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Starting another pixie 1 and have 2 more pixie 2 frames coming from illinios...!!!..IT DONT STOP...


damm bro the king of pixies they two bars or convertibles


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> damm bro the king of pixies they two bars or convertibles


The one im workin on is a convertable the 2 i have coming are 2 bar..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> The one im workin on is a convertable the 2 i have coming are 2 bar..


nice nice <br>am also working on a convirtible guna strt stripping it tomoro n on the hunt for a top bar n 1960 hbars if u have any leads let me no

keep posting pictures of them they look sickk


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

furby714 said:


> nice nice <br>am also working on a convirtible guna strt stripping it tomoro n on the hunt for a top bar n 1960 hbars if u have any leads let me no
> 
> keep posting pictures of them they look sickk


I HAVE 3 PAIR OF HBARS FOR PIXIE CONVERTABLES..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

do u have a pic of them cuz am looking for a specific set of hbar






A


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> nice nice <br>am also working on a convirtible guna strt stripping it tomoro n on the hunt for a top bar n 1960 hbars if u have any leads let me no
> 
> keep posting pictures of them they look sickk


Long Beach bike swap meet is tomorrow..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78mc said:


> Long Beach bike swap meet is tomorrow..


|

i was looking forward to that but im not guna make it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT ANOTHER ONE YESTERDAY..!!


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

slimer said:


> View attachment 858745


Thats a clean bike bro..!!!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a realy nice show chrome sprocket for sale if my pixie asking 75 plus shipping 5 buks txt me if ur interesado 8315859093


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres the sprocket


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ANOTHER PIXIE COMIN SOON..








"GREEN EGGS AND HAM"..LOL


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> ANOTHER PIXIE COMIN SOON..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that my chain guard? Lol what happened with that 16"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Is that my chain guard? Lol what happened with that 16"


IM WORKIN ON THAT 16' SEE WHAT HAPPENS IF I GET IT OR NOT..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

My sons in the works. Got a. Few more things to do..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 897834


LOOKIN GOOD BRO...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pixie frame n chainguard up for sale asking 85 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont u have it on ebay for 75


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Dont u have it on ebay for 75


Oh yea i forgot about ma ebay


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Dont u have it on ebay for 75


$87.29shipped...l.i.l gets a discount


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

75.00 ship who ever wants it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Putting this one together...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PRETTY MUCH DONE JUST WAITING FOR NEW SEAT AND TRAINING WHEELS..."GREEN EGGS HAM"


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Very clean G.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THIS ONE FROM LATINS FINEST IS CLEAN...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> PRETTY MUCH DONE JUST WAITING FOR NEW SEAT AND TRAINING WHEELS..."GREEN EGGS HAM"


I'm really liking this one.. The white chain,pedals, grips & decals set it off.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

A FEW PIXIES IVE DONE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST PICKED UP FROM POWDER COATER..."PINK PANTHER"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

once i strt geting the parts to my 60 pixie ama strt working on it 

still looking for the top bar and the lil crown for it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> A FEW PIXIES IVE DONE...


U the king of pixies....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


Need that one lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Need that one lol


MIGHT BE FOR SALE..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> MIGHT BE FOR SALE..


Text me price


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just picked this up


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

rhr26 said:


> Just picked this up
> View attachment 944745


Very nice bro..


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

heres one of mine


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THROW BACK THURSDAY...MY DAUGHTERS "PURPLE REINA" FIRST MOCK UP...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Still got that pixie for sale


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FINISHED THE .."PINK PANTHER"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE NEXT TWO TO GET DONE THANKS TO THE HOMIE ELSPOCK...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> THE NEXT TWO TO GET DONE THANKS TO THE HOMIE ELSPOCK...


I'm yo drug dealer lmfaooo


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> I'm yo drug dealer lmfaooo


HAHAHAA..LMFAO


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## dat bastid (Dec 7, 2013)

This was my first bicycle when I was a kid. Same color, and everything. I never knew what it was, cause I peeled the stickers off before I could read, but I'll never forget that double top tube, that big, blue seat, and the fact that all the older kids had cool BMX bikes, not some antique baby bike. :rofl:

Thanks for the memories. :thumbsup:


REC said:


>


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Gettin ready to get powder coated..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


The forks on my first pixie are the ones on Baloos Jungle....my firs show bike....busted it out at the 95 super show...got 2nd street


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my granddaughters 59 pixie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home..lol...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

That's not my garage


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> That's not my garage


Lol..sure isnt...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Heres my brothers latest build. 16" pixie,just needs a few things to finish it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> Heres my brothers latest build. 16" pixie,just needs a few things to finish it


Nice..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FINISHED ANOTHER ONE."LITTLE MISS SUNSHINE"..16' SCHWINN PIXIE..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> PRETTY MUCH DONE JUST WAITING FOR NEW SEAT AND TRAINING WHEELS..."GREEN EGGS HAM"


How much can i get the stickers for and where, got the same.style frame. ?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> How much can i get the stickers for and where, got the same.style frame. ?


$24.99 ebay


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

You know where I could find a couple handlebars


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice line up


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Working on this one...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


This frame is nice....remind me of the first pixie I built...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


Hmmmm looks familiar!! Lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"WHITE GIRL"..COMING SOON...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Added this to the collection
.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da pixie KING!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"WHITE GIRL"..ALMOST DONE WAITING ON DECAL..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bad ass pixies bro


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]How I bought it.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

After I slapped some whitewalls and polished it up.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Can I join the pixie family?


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Can anybody help me out wanna order up some stuff but don't know the sizes for the seat post , bottom bracket,head set and where I can get some gold twisted fender braces and a gold twisted sissy bar or can I use a 20" sissy bar


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pixie parts best offer plus shipping only gooseneck and fork on second pick no frame


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

These are so badass!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ANY PICS FROM VEGAS?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I have 1 forsale


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just looked at this whole tread, badass bikes


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Took it out to get some sun...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

The beginning of my nephews pixie....more pics soon


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> The beginning of my nephews pixie....more pics soon
> View attachment 1898538


Are those the original spokes? I need to tear the wheels down and get them chromed.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

PO$QUE? said:


> Are those the original spokes? I need to tear the wheels down and get them chromed.



Yes sir...all og


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Might have a chrome round pixie chaingaurd for sale.I'll post a pic of it if I put it up for sale.chrome never used


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

*PO$QUE,here are the wheels laced up


----------



## Pepe87 (Aug 18, 2016)

Work in progress. My first attempt at OG bent springer forks...


----------



## Pepe87 (Aug 18, 2016)

Oops wrong forum... my bad


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks good tho...


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

They look sweet. How difficult is it to re-assemble them? I will have my seat post, kickstand and gooseneck back from the engraver at the beginning of Sept.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I had someone lace them up.I have a chrome chaingaurd for sale, if you're interested.


----------

